# you get paid to live in alaska?



## wokofshame (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah arrow maybe ya know something about this... i remember reading once the state of alaska gets so much $ in oil revenues that they don't tax 'em-but instead pay every resident 1500 bucks a year once they've lived there for at least a year
does this still happen? if so, i got a freind who's got a friend in anchorage, we're fukking HEADING! plus you get food stamps that kick on on week2.....


----------



## Labea (Apr 24, 2008)

Don't deter people, arrow! damn! 

haha


----------



## Mouse (Apr 24, 2008)

better to know the truth from someone that knows first hand than to be bullshitted by a bunch of idiots.


----------



## Labea (Apr 25, 2008)

im actually loving it up here... but yeah, i was just joking... so... yeah


----------



## spoorprint (Apr 27, 2008)

It's become a bad habit for me.I'll be going up for my fourth summer doing canning mostly 'cause I don't know what else to do (Ohio was dead before it died).
But the salmon runs have been declining, and crabs were down last year too-at least in the inside passage.

I love hiking in the Tongass, though the muskeg (wet ground cover) makes that tough,
and its better kayak country (not my thing). But I have no clue how to make a living up 
there- so I always come back in the fall.


----------



## spoorprint (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks. I called ahead and they already told me not to expect much,but the company I work for is paying my airfare once I reach Seattle.Since there isn't much going on where I am, I might as well go.


----------



## dharmabum (Jun 2, 2008)

curbscore said:


> But I have no clue how to make a living up
> there- so I always come back in the fall.


no idea how make a living? any f**king way you can. wash dishes in Los Anchorage. do the slime line out in Dutch. you are the one who makes the decision. it's all how much you really want to stay. there isn't anyone here who hasn't had to take some shit job just to hang tough for the winter. so what? if you really want to make it here, you do whatever it takes. it's all up to you.


----------



## spoorprint (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks, but I've washed dishes, and I prefer to get paid- or at least make more than I
need to live.


----------



## dharmabum (Jun 3, 2008)

Great! Experience counts on your dishwasher resume. Just joking - but the point remains the same. I mean, when you're done sliming or whatever, do you look around for greenhorn gigs where commercial fishing is still going good, or do you just quit and go home? Salmon goes thru late September in some places. Have you ever even tried a local Job Service office at the end of the season to see what's available? How much do you need to live if your home is a van in Anchorage? What kind of lifestyle? Sorry, I'm not trying to rank on you, but if you want to stay, you'll stay. "Lifestyle" excuse is pure bullshit. There is no 'lifestyle' in Alaska. You either stay or go. If you slime all summer, you have a pretty good grubstake. Alaska is nor like the rest of the country and if you really want to make it here, you'll find a way. Squat a derelict boat in Sitka or Ketch.
Whatever. Join the club. Everyone who has ever migrated here has had to pay some dues - lots of them. Like written before, the choice is yours.


----------



## menu (Dec 17, 2008)

Im pretty sure WY is the same way. you get paid to live there too.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Jan 24, 2009)

you've got to live there for at least 2 years i believe... usually the check comes out in october it's anywhere from 1,000-2,000 dollars. but after you've lived there for a couple years, you are only required to stay there 6 months out of the year to keep your eligibility.....unless it's changed from when i lived there. and yes they do check to make sure you've lived there but they don't do elaborate checks on everyone so maybe you can get away with somethin?


----------



## Shoestring (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yep!
The 13 times I have been up to Alaska, I never was there long enough to acquire the "Divedend Check"
It's usually around $980.00 (give or take a few dollars) each year that each person gets, but you have to have lived there for one full year first, then you have to apply for it and wait then almost a year before you get the check when they all get issued/mailed out!
I believe 2003 was the highest amount ever paid through the divedend check and that was about $1,250.00. "Arrowinore" could probably tell you the exact amount it was then, but if you are wanting to go up there and work for a summer, or think you can just go up there and get paid,.....This will not ever happen.
As far as Wyoming,........I have never heard of a check there and I lived near Greybull long enough I believe I would have heard something about it, but never heard about a check there. ?Could be though?*


----------

